# brother mfc 665cw



## msholl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Blue ink will not print. changed ink a week ago has ink. try cleaning over and over, no help
tried print test over and over blue still not working. Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BearyAnn (Jan 2, 2009)

same problem. Any answers yet?


----------



## terrystubbs1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi
Sounds like the printhead is blocked.

Terry


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

found this on the internet:

plug the power chord while holding the menu key.

youll see maintenance flashing on the screen.

Press 76, then 4, and then black start.

warning.

sucks up a LOT of ink. But if that doesnt do it its definately a clogged printerhead.


----------



## BearyAnn (Jan 2, 2009)

I purchased another new ink cartridge and it worked. It appears the first one I purchased was defective.


----------

